# beagle bird dog



## sharpshooter (Feb 4, 2004)

what does everone think of tranning a beagle for a bird dog. I have lab this is my buddies dog. Do you think it will be harder than any outher breed to train for birds. If anydody has some suggestion for my buddi please post. And i would like everone to do the poll.


----------



## mossy (Dec 9, 2003)

Well.. one things for sure, there's alot of ear to work with :lol:


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

i hunted behind a couple different beagles for pheasant as a kid, and we shot plenty to keep us happy. had to stay close to the dog, couldn't be pissed if they started a rabbit instead, and forget about retrieving. in fact if you were too slow getting to the fall, you had to wrestle the dog for what was left. :lol: 

so, at least for pheasants, my answer is yes.-paul


----------



## mossy (Dec 9, 2003)

kinda, working on halfs huh Paul :lol:


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

We'd teach our beagles to run rabbits, fox and pheasant. Keep in mind it is their nature to chase.


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Beagles are first and formost a "hunting" dog (hound)
They will be a bit different in "stile" but sure they can be trained
to do what they do naturally

And I are gots lotsa Beagles :multi: 
Lets see theres:
Cowboy
Patric
Clover
Morgan
Arin
Peanut
Poo-tune-ya
Strider

tom


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Depends on your buddy and his dog. But I brought a beagle on as I would one of my flushing retrievers and had him hunting within shooting range (except on a track), handling pretty well and retrieving. Found that belling him was helpful. Chas was also a natural flash pointer and had the quirk of freezing (albeit briefly) with tail stiff on birds and with it spinning like a propeller on sitting rabbits. Didn't encourage staunchness, however, because our rabbits so frequently cross canals and it could be tough to honor firm points. Shot a lot of birds over the little hound.

All that said, keeping him handling and retrieving to hand required more training maintenance than any other dog I've had. Still, gunning over him beat living snot out of most beagle rodeos I've been on.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

im getting a beagle soon my cousin and i are gonna give it a try for dove this fall and other animals just to mess around with hopeflly i will be succesful


----------

